# Cattleya Susana (C. bicalloi x C. pumila)



## tomp (Oct 4, 2021)

This beautiful primary hybrid is a nice example of letting them go to specimen size. Plant is potted in an inorganic mix (mostly rock) and sports 14 blooms on 9 inf. Colors are more vibrant than photo indicates.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 5, 2021)

Very nice! Well grown,
David


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 5, 2021)

Love  the flowers. 
But hate the growth habit ☹


----------



## tomp (Oct 5, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Love  the flowers.
> But hate the growth habit ☹


Peter,
I agree the habit is less than tidy, in this case I am partly responsible as I just let it ramble. The fact I used an inorganic media, and hung it meant I didn’t have to do anything except pot it up. My day of reckoning is on the horizon.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 5, 2021)

NO! Not your fault! It is more likely the growth habit of L. pumila. Not sure about bicalloi.


----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2021)

I like to see Catt. ramblers...looks natural. I really like that upright dorsal too.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 6, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> NO! Not your fault! It is more likely the growth habit of L. pumila. Not sure about bicalloi.


All of subgenus Hadrolaelia is prone to sprall, so both parents are contributing. Even with military level potting discipline, they sprall. With free-form growth like this you see the full natural potential.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 8, 2021)

beautiful. Very pumila


----------



## Guldal (Oct 8, 2021)

Lovely, indeed!


----------



## tomp (Oct 8, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> beautiful. Very pumila


Yes Pumila very dominant. I like both species and I like specimens when possible, so its a natural for me.


----------

